

Japanese "hate" for iPhone all a big mistake - sahaj
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/02/28/japanese_hate_for_iphone_all_a_big_mistake.html

======
sc
It seems to me that the Wired article was written after the TechCrunch article
in the same vein.

First Last.fm; now this. That makes 2 TechCrunch articles in 2 weeks that make
some kind of big, unsubstantiated claim. For hits, perhaps. Maybe fake
journalism is their new weekly feature.

~~~
karanbhangui
I get it now.. Techcrunch is trying to emulate the heavyweight in journalism
right now: The Onion. :P

------
swombat
This is a pretty awful standard of journalism. I'd expect much better from
Wired.

I hate to wish bad things onto people, but that's a basic ethical fault that
should be punished, because it decreases the credibility of the whole paper
(and a newspaper with no credibility is worthless). Not saying he should be
fired, but harshly reprimanded, definitely. Twisting the facts to make a story
more sensational is very improper.

~~~
unalone
Wired has had embarrassingly low standards for a long time. They go for the
"razor-cool _, cutting-edge" appearance, which invariably fails because the
cutting-edge people don't care about being supercool. That means that while
Wired occasionally has a fascinating, relevant article, they more often have
lame stories that try too hard.

_ I don't know if "razor-cool" is a description, since it makes no sense, but
it sounds good to me.

------
TweedHeads
Oh come on, we all know it was pay-per-post and whether we accept it or not,
it comes from redmond.

And TC is their propaganda lab.

No credibility at all.

~~~
windsurfer
And can you back up that claim?

~~~
TweedHeads
I know Australia is down under even if I've never been there.

------
windsurfer
"appleinsider.com" Because they would be _completely_ indifferent if someone
said they didn't like an Apple product.

~~~
cardinal23
While I agree that it is reasonable to be skeptical of an article defending
Apple from Apple Insider, a good comment would include criticism of the
article itself rather than your strictly ad hom attack.

~~~
windsurfer
Well that's just it, I don't know anymore than that. I don't know who to
believe on this story.

~~~
veritgo
The japanese journalist misquoted in the wired article twitters quite a bit in
both japanese and english, and even has an english blog.

He was pretty upset when the article hit, and posted an email to Chen on his
blog: [http://blog.nobi.cc/2009/02/my-view-of-how-iphone-is-
doing-i...](http://blog.nobi.cc/2009/02/my-view-of-how-iphone-is-doing-in-
japan-by-nobi-nobuyuki-hayashi.html)

He also twittered about the situation quite a bit, including some back and
forth with Chen: <http://twitter.com/nobi?page=5>

